# Teichfolie zu kurz



## golix (22. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
wir haben uns vor ca. 1 Jahr einen Teich mit Folie angelegt. An einer Stelle (ca. 50 cm) haben wir die Teichfolie am Rand sehr kurz abgeschnitten. Das Ufer haben wir mit Findlingen und Kies gestaltet. Mittlerweile sackt die zu kurze Seite regelmäßig bei Regen weg und die Steine fallen in den Teich. Die Stufe für die Pflanzen an dieser Stelle im Teich ist auch schon weg. 
Nun habe ich mir gedacht, ob man nicht einfach die Teichfolie an der Stelle verlängern könnte, damit ich den Rand wieder vernünftig gestalten könnte. 
Nimmt man Klebeband zum verbinden oder schweißt man einfach ein Stück Teichfolie dran? 
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip für mich?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thorsten (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfolie zu kurz*

Hi!

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns !

nun zu deiner Folie, normalerweise schweißt/verklebt man Teichfolie.

Allerdings kann man nicht jeden Folientyp schweißen...was hast Du denn für eine Folie?

PCV,EPDM,PE - Folie?

Vorher ist die Frage leider nicht zu beantworten

P.S.
Klebeband kannst Du vergessen!!


----------



## golix (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfolie zu kurz*

Hallo Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort,
gefällt mir gut Euer Forum. Habe schon sehr viele interessante Dinge gelesen.
Ich denke das  ich eine PVC Folie habe. So genau weiß ich das aber nicht. Kann man das irgendwie erkennen? Die Folie hat mir ein Bekannter besorgt. Sonst muß ich ihn mal fragen. 

Aber dann weiß ich ja jedenfalls, dass ich sie mit einem bestimmten Kleber kleben muß und Klebeband vergessen kann.

Gruß
 der Golix


----------



## Thorsten (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfolie zu kurz*

rehi golix,

am besten fragst Du mal deinen Bekannten welcher Folientyp es ist, dann können wir dir auch besser helfen.

Wenn wir dir Ratschläge geben, die nachher an falschen Infos (Material) scheitern, hat keiner etwas davon, am wenigsten Du.

Frag mal nach, dann schaun wir weiter.....


----------



## StefanS (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfolie zu kurz*

Hallo,

das Anschweissen von Folie ist eine Möglichkeit, allerdings muss das Wasser abgelassen und sehr sauber gearbeitet werden (sowohl was die Sauberkeit der Folie als auch das perfekte Aufeinanderpressen der Folienstücke betrifft - wirklich nicht einfach !).

Nun sind die Angaben im Profil ja dürftig: 4 m² Teichfläche ?? Du rechnest aber nicht etwa 2 x 2 Meter ? Was ist mit "6" gemeint ? Kubikmeter ? Gemessen ?? Irgendwie kann ich das alles fast nicht glauben. Weshalb ich das frage: Bei grossen Teichen ist es fast einfacher, die Stelle, an der die Folie zu kurz ist, mit Sand oder Magerzement zu hinterfüllen, bis sie wieder lang genug ist. Bei einem sehr kleinen (4 m²) Teich geht das natürlich nicht (übrigens 4 m² und 15 Goldfische ??). Da ist es fast günstiger, die Folie rauszureissen und eine neue, ausreichend grosse einzulegen (nennt man "Lehrgeld", kostet aber nicht die Welt). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Kleberei bei einem derart engen Radius dicht wird, geht gegen Null.

Übrigens: Bei einer Teichgrösse von 4 m² und 6 m³ Inhalt (aber, wie gesagt, ich glaube noch nicht, dass die Verhältnisse so sind) würde ich mir überlegen, den Teich mit einem günstigeren Profil neu anzulegen.


Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## golix (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfolie zu kurz*

Hallo Stefan,
Du hast recht. Als ich die Maße meines Teiches beim registrieren eingegeben habe, war es wohl zu spät  
Der Teich ist ca. 6m lang, ca. 2m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle ca.1,30m tief. 
Dein Tip mit dem hinterfüllen ist prima. Ich habe heute Nachmittag damit begonnen die Stelle "auszubessern". Ich habe hinter der Folie den Mutterboden rausgeholt und habe nun vor, hinter der Folie den Bereich mit Zement auszufüllen. Unglücklicherweise ist natürlich dieser Bereich des Teiches die tiefste Stelle im Garten und wenn es ordentlich regnet, dann steht da häufig das Wasser und die Folie sackt dann immer weg. Kann ich das mit dem Zement denn bedenkenlos machen oder muß ich da noch was beachten? 
Ich habe einmal eine Foto von der Stelle gemacht.   

 



Gruß

Holger


----------



## StefanS (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfolie zu kurz*

Hallo Holger,

ich weiss nicht, wie das die anderen sehen, aber da würde ich hinterfüllen. Wenn ich es zu tun hätte (aber da ertüftelt sich jeder halt etwas anderes) würde ich mit langen Pfosten (zum Stützen von Bäumen) hinter die Folie fassen. Und ich spreche ausdrücklich von *Mager*zement: Den würde ich *trocken *anmischen und hinterfüllen: Auf 7 Schaufeln Sand 1 Schaufel Zement. Ist halt sehr "mager", gibt Druck aber nach und bricht nicht in scharfen Kanten weg, die die Folie verletzen könnten. Wenn Du einmal das Wasser ablässt, rieselt Sand weg, Magerzement aber nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

